# for B14ers who have aftermarket rims...



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Specifically those with 15" or 16" rims, here's my dilemma.
So it seems that 16" may be cost prohibitive for me.
But I have 3 choices:
-Upgrade my current NX2000 alloys to Yokohama AVS ES100
-Upgrade to 15" and get Yokohama or Goodyear cost $950 and sell my 14" NX gunmetal rims
-Upgrade to 16" and get Yokohama Prada Spec2...maybe dunlop now a grand and change and sell my 14" nx2000 gunmetal rims.

I would prefer to buy locally but tirerack has the cheapest prices.
See if i get just tires on the net, its tires, and shipping and then mounting and balancing costs.
If I get rims with tires mounting and balancing is done/included and I can do the labor mystelf but there is shipping.

My NX2000 rims I would put on e-bay starting at $50 each (or $200 total)

I still want dark rims not 'silver' so my choices for size and weight and especially cost are limited. 
I've seen all the tireracl and discounnttire pics of my car with the rims, but I want to get an idea for 'size' comparisons of 15" vs 16".
So would those who have 15" or 16" rims please post a profile shot with the wheels all straight so I can get an idea.
Alot of your rims are already posted but at angles or not profiled. (profile is side view of car from kneeling height at about 10 feet away)

Thanks.

Seth

P.S. If you don't have a B14 or don't have 15 or 16 inch rims pics of your car here are nice but not helpful.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

have u ever considered getting b14 se-r wheels? i think they would be a perfect choice


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

seth I know a guy with a set of spraypainted gunmetal SE-R rims with a polished lip that will be selling them in a little over a week... they could use a touchup on the paint tho. (he has a 5th spare rim too)


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

16's and toyos


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm not so sure about the SE-R rim cost/weight benefit. Besides, I'm not a terribly large fan of them anyway. But thanks.

Seth

P.S. Regarding the Toyo's I need Traction and Temp to be A or AA, and treadware to be 280+. Its because of this that I no longer am looking at the Potenza S-03 (220). I'm getting rid of the Dunlop SP9000 because 1) its the most expensive by a large margin, and 2) it has been outclassed by lower level tires.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

hey well the toyos i have fall in that category. The tread is 300 the traction and temp are A. They are 205/45zr 16. Ive had them since last summer, i used them in the winter and i swear the tread looks like it did when i put them on.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You're killin me, Seth! Here is a side shot of the 200 with my 16's wearing 205/45's. Dropped w/the Sportline/Prokit combo. Not to mention I took this within the parameters specified above.








And by the way, the Nitto 555's meet your criteria above also.  
But I think they're 109 each though. Either way, get what you need (16's) and sell your current ones already.  
Or just get some B14 SE-R wheels with the appropriate tires and you're set either way.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah the toyos were about 104 a piece installed. Thats the only downfall.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Man...
16" look so nice....need $$$$....

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

pffft, people call them bald tires.. i call them slicks.. haha


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i'd say 16". There are pics of my car in the thread i started in the show section from like a week ago. I also have toyos. 

I think it cost me around $1100 for my 16's, 14.5lbs and for the tires shipped to my door with lugs n rings.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I'm not breaking $950 shipped. If I can't go 16" with that I won't go. Currently I have alot of money in 'reserve' in my Paypal account from ebay. Not major money, just like $400. So I have a choice, get TEIN's for like $350 out of pocked plus my 'credit', or go for rims and tires. Personally I don't want to get anything tire related over the internet because the warranty is useless. How am I supposed to exchange a tire over the internet. Normally I would just go back to sears and they give me a new one.
I guess I should call them (tire rack) up to see how it works.
Anyone reccomend a good place in FL down south that will 'guarantee' their tires?

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tire rack is good me and my dad only buy tires from them.. and find some nice rims on ebay.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

i gots 16's (motegi's) with yokohamas (can't remember da #'s..) altogether cost me about 900 that's including mounting and balancing


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

yokahama 205/45/16's on enkie cdr-9's........i payed 600 for the set at discount tire......but they messed my original order up and gave me these for my "troubles"


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I like your NX wheels man, its an original look.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,
Yeah,
I really don't want to give them up,and will probably just get 14" yokohama AVS since its the best tire money can buy in a 14" size. However I don't know if performance will suffer compared to a 15" on a lightweight rim.
Besides I would try and mimic the look I have now with newer rims anyway. To keep the 'theme'.

Seth


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try shopping the bargain trader, newspaper and internet classifieds to try and get em cheaper.I like the SE-R wheels, but they just make it look stock.I definitely would upgrade to at least 15's if you can afford it and really like the car.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I've pretty much decided on this:
if I don't get rims it will just be Yokohama AVS ES 100 if I can find them. No one carries them in my size. They are also $90 a piece. Online its like $65.
If I do get rims they will be the same tires in 15" with
ATS Comp. Lte. in 15x7 in the slate gray finish (not flat black, not silver). Check out discounttiredirect.com for them. $100 and 12lbs.
Thats about it really.
If I were to do tirerack it would be same tires just with AT Italia grey rims. Those rims cost $20 more. For the same cost as the ATS ones I would get ASA Lw5 but they only come in silver and white.
The goodyear eagles are more money, and the dunlops are all almost double the cost.

Yes I would sell my current gunmetal rims to do that. I am emotionally tied to the rims, but its all for the best.
Because of that, DTD.com wants $695 for 4 15" yokohama AVS ES100 and 4 slate grey ATS 15x7 rims and free shipping and waranty on all 4 tires. Thats my $450 paypal credit plus $200+ (I hope) for my current rims = a $50 difference in cost. Not too shabby if you ask me.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So here's the update. I called to order my rims and tires, and they are out of stock on my rims (gunmetal ATS comp. lte) but the order has come in, just its sitting at the border because customs is not letting it in.
So I basically can't get them for who knows how long. They tried to put me into some Konig Greenlights which are really nice too, but they cost 50% more than my ATS rims. The saga continues...

Seth


----------

